
PostgreSQL 11: something for everyone - craigkerstiens
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/764515/82d5619a7b6fa131/
======
dlojudice
I have already had the opportunity to work with MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle and, more
recently, Postgres (on AWS RDS). I see no reason to choose a commercial RDBMS
or MySQL nowadays, specially when you take into account the improvements AWS
Aurora or Citus are doing on top of it. Postgres is so robust and feature
complete (80/20) that is my first option for relational database (and
sometimes for key/value as well).

